# lo que estaba era hecha un manojo



## DanielaKlein

Hola  a todos:

Dudaba qué Hacer, si darle  dos besos, estrechar su mano, o expresar verbalmente que se alegraba de volver a verlo; pero temia no poder hablar, pues le temblaba el cuerpo y le rechinaban los dientes, *como si tuviera mucho frío, cuando lo que estaba era hecha un manojo de nervios. *(Luz Gabás, Regreso a tu piel)

¿Podéis ayudarme a traducir la última parte de la frase? No la entiendo bien



Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

... sie zitterte am ganzen Körper und ihr knirschten die Zähne, als wäre ihr sehr kalt, denn das einzige, was sie war, war ein echtes Nervenbündel.

So ungefähr.

Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias por la respuesta.

¿De dónde has sacado "denn das einzige"? Parece que no se puede traducir la frase literalmente.


Saludos,


Daniela


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> ¿De dónde has sacado "denn das einzige"?


cuando = denn, weil, da

Daniela, hast du schon mal ins Wörterbuch geschaut? Denn c_uando _hat mehrere Bedeutungen.



> Parece que no se puede traducir la frase literalmente.


So ist es, daher habe ich _das einzige_ und _echtes_ in die Übersetzung eingebaut, um den Sinn oder eher die emotionelle "Ladung" der Aussage mehr oder weniger adequat wiederzugeben.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

Hier eine Alternative, die Kunvlas Übersetzung eventuell ergänzen könnte:*

ein Nervenbündel sein:  *
ser un manojo de nervios  
estar hecho un manojo de nervios  

pero temia no poder hablar, pues le temblaba el cuerpo y le rechinaban los dientes, como si tuviera mucho frío, cuando lo que estaba era hecha un manojo de nervios. 
*aber sie befürchtete nicht sprechen zu können, da sie am ganzen Körper zitterte und sie mit den Zähnen knirschte, als ob ihr sehr kalt wäre, denn sie war ein einziges Nervenbündel/denn sie war das reinste Nervenbündel*.

Gute Nacht


----------



## osa_menor

Guten Morgen,

ich würde das _cuando_ hier in der Bedeutung von _obwohl_ verstehen, in dem Sinne, dass sie zitterte und mit den Zähnen klapperte, als würde sie frieren - wo doch das Zittern und Zähneklappern daher kam, dass sie ein einziges Nervenbündel war.  Im DRAE gibt es einen Eintrag, der einigermaßen passt (zugegebenermaßen mit _desus_.):


> *4.* conj. advers. desus. *aunque.*


Ergänzung:
Im DPD habe ich unter _cuando_ noch dies gefunden:


> *4.* Tiene valor concesivo cuando significa ‘a pesar de que, siendo así que’


 Damit könnten wir Kunvlas Satz so formulieren:
... sie zitterte am ganzen Körper und ihr knirschten die Zähne, als wäre  ihr sehr kalt, dabei war das einzige, was sie war, ein echtes  Nervenbündel.

Un saludo


----------



## kunvla

osa_menor said:


> ... sie zitterte und mit den Zähnen klapperte, als würde sie frieren - wo doch das Zittern und Zähneklappern daher kam, dass sie ein einziges Nervenbündel war.





> ... sie zitterte am ganzen Körper und ihr knirschten die Zähne, als wäre  ihr sehr kalt, dabei war das einzige, was sie war, ein echtes  Nervenbündel.


Mir gefallen beide Übersetzungen, denn sie geben den Sinn des spanischen Satzes besser (als meine Variante in #2) wieder.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

sie zitterte am ganzen Körper und ihr knirschten die Zähne, als wäre ihr sehr kalt, dabei war das Einzige, was sie war, ein echtes Nervenbündel.

Hallo U. !
Nichts für ungut, aber den Ausdruck "ihr knirschten die Zähne", den gibt es nicht. Richtig wäre in diesem Falle:
sie zitterte am ganzen Körper *und sie knirschte/klapperte mit den Zähnen*, als wäre ihr sehr kalt, dabei war das Einzige, was sie war, ein echtes Nervenbündel.

LG


----------



## osa_menor

Dann schlage ich vor, "_ihr klapperten die Zähne" _zu verwenden_, _den Ausdruck gibt es. Wenn man richtig friert oder Angst hat, dann tun das die Zähne, ohne dass man ihnen Einhalt gebieten kann.


----------



## kunvla

Tonerl said:


> Nichts für ungut, aber den Ausdruck "ihr knirschten die Zähne", den gibt es nicht.


Den Ausdruck gibt es, ist aber nicht so weit verbreitet wie _mit den Zähnen knirschen_.


> _Doch Moritz belauschte das glückliche Paar.
> 
> Sie küßten, und schwuren sich ewige Treu,
> Da stürzte wie Wirbelwind Moritz herbei,
> Ihm knirschten die Zähne, ihm schäumte der Mund,
> Er biß sich die Lippen wohl blutig und wund._
> 
> Von Kotzebue, August:  _Graf Gustav von Sternberg und Laura_ in _Er und Sie: vier romantische Gedichte_


Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

kunvla said:


> Den Ausdruck gibt es, ist aber nicht so weit verbreitet wie _mit den Zähnen knirschen_.



Dieser Ausdruck mag vor 200 Jahren vielleicht in Gedichten verwendet worden sein, aber ich habe in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie gehört, dass ihr/ihm/mir die Zähne knirschten ! 

LG


----------



## DanielaKlein

Ah gracias por la respuesta,
en mi diccionario de PONS no pone "denn". Sòlo el signifcado común de  "wenn, als, sobald"


Saludos,

Danniela


----------



## kunvla

Tonerl said:


> Dieser Ausdruck mag vor 200 Jahren vielleicht in Gedichten verwendet worden sein, aber ich habe in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie gehört, dass ihr/ihm/mir die Zähne knirschten !


Das liegt wohl daran, dass du noch nicht 200 Jahre alt bist.



> Die, die ihn aufgehängt haben, wussten nicht, wohin sie das schicken sollten, also haben sie es mir geschickt. Mir haben die Zähne geknirscht, als ich es Arman gegeben hab, denn am liebsten wär's mir, er würde an einen solchen Vater nicht mehr denken.
> Carmen Lobato, _Die Stadt der schweigenden Berge_: Roman (2015)




Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

Das liegt wohl daran, dass du noch nicht 200 Jahre alt bist.

Abgesehen davon, dass ich mich manchmal wie 200 Jahre alt fühle, habe ich diesen Ausdruck trotzdem noch nie gehört, respektive gelesen, aber "mir" knirschen inzwischen die Synapsen, vor lauter Nachdenken !

Buenas noches


----------



## kunvla

Hallo Tonerl,

ich muss doch einräumen, dass normalerweise jemandes Zähne vor Wut (oder auch vor Angst) knirschen. Schau hier rein: Zähne knirschten.

Aber... dennoch gibt es den Ausdruckt "ihr/ihm/mir die Zähne knirschten" oder noch mehr gängiger als der erste "ihre/seine/meine Zähne knirschten".

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

Me rindo a las razones de los ejemplos arriba mencionados, pero con el corazón dolorido !


----------



## kunvla

Tonerl said:


> Me rindo a las razones de los ejemplos arriba mencionados, pero con el corazón dolorido !


Hombre, ¡no te pongas así, que no es para tanto!



osa_menor said:


> Dann schlage ich vor, *"ihr klapperten die Zähne"* zu verwenden_, _den Ausdruck gibt es. Wenn man richtig friert oder Angst hat, dann tun das die Zähne, ohne dass man ihnen Einhalt gebieten kann.




Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

Lo de arriba era solamente una broma, pero en lo que se refiere a la aportación de osa: *"ihr klapperten die Zähne"* estoy totalmente de acuerdo !


----------

